# Computer freezes, shuts down and then reboots itself



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

My desktop PC freezes, then reboots itself a few minutes later while I'm running IE 11 with Windows 10
The computer is about 5 years old and has been freezing a lot lately. If this will be a major fix, I'm going to consider buying a new machine. I don't want to take up too much of your time. Please advise. Thanks.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2300 CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6126 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 420, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 915 GB (849 GB Free);
Motherboard: Gateway, DX4850
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go download the Media Creation Tool : https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10

It will download and make an big ISO file. Right click on the ISO and choose Burn Image. Put in a blank DVD and it will create the Windows 10 install disc.

Then boot with it, and choose Repair

My PC is 10 years old and running Windows 10 like a charm. Just employing a little elbow grease will save you $600.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks..I'm going to give it a try. Hope things don't get too technical while I'm doing the burning/booting etc.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Gateway DX4850* desktop was introduced in early 2011 and came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit and a 300W power supply.
Yours has a "decent" processor and graphic card for normal non-gaming use and has 6 GB of RAM, so it should be able to handle Windows 10 Home 64-bit okay.

When was the last time the side panel was removed from the case and all of the dust/debris inside of it was blown out?
A heavy build-up, especially in the processor heat sink unit, can cause overheating and freezing.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Good point!! It has been a long time since the tower has been cleaned out. I'm going to do it today. should I still procede with the previous suggestion or wait and see what happens?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Here is guide to help you. Always best to do a clean install but you can start here and see how it goes.

Windows 10 Repair Install
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...s/35160fbe-9352-4e70-9887-f40096ec3085?auth=1


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Did a good cleaning. It needed it badly!! Not toohiooe smart a move on my part! dckeks site looks like something that would be comfortable with...thanks!
I just thought of one more thing that happened recently. Windows 10 tried to update to version 1079...and it didn't work. I don't know if this is a symptom of anything?
I'm going to see if things improve, hopefully, after the cleaning job before doing the Repair Install...??


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

1709 is very buggy so make sure you have a good backup before upgrading. Personally I have been staying away from it after several bad experiences for now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Did a good cleaning. It needed it badly!!


I'm glad to hear you did that. 
Did it help resolve your issue?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I was afraid to say anything, but after the cleaning, the machine didn't freeze for several hours of operation...certainly longer than before....BUT...it did eventually freeze and went through the usual routine. I'm thinking maybe I should do a Windows 10 repair?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It won't hurt anything to do the repair install to give us a better starting point to your possible issues. If not or after if still issues then provide the following:

Step 1:
Speccy
http://filehippo.com/download_speccy
1. File > Save Snapshot. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to their servers
3 Copy and Paste the link to your next Reply

Step 2:
Click on Start menu
Type in cmd
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator 
Type sfc /scannow and press enter ( checks critical system files)

If it shows any issues then:
Copy and Paste the following command into command prompt
findstr /c:"[SR]" \windows\logs\cbs\cbs.log > 0 & notepad 0
Save the file as cbs.log and Upload to your reply

Step 3:
Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer
1. Save it to your desktop then run it. Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
2. Select View Menu Click Select Columns
3. In the Select Columns Window Check Verified Signer and Click OK
4. Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures
5. Double Click o the CPU Column to sort by highest CPU usage. 
(System Idle Process should be at the top once sorted properly) 
6. Wait approximately a minute
7. Select Save or Save As from the File Menu and save System Idle Process.txt to Desktop
8. Upload the file to your Reply

Step 4:
Please download and Run the Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso
http://images.malwar...om/vino/VEW.exe
1. Run program as Administrator
2.. Under Select log to query
3. select System
4. Under Select type to list
Select:
* Error
* Warning
Choose the Number of events as follows:
Click on umber of events
Type 20 in the box (1 to 20)
Click the Run button (Notepad will open the log)
upload files to next reply
Rename to SystemLog.txt or it will be overwritten
Run these steps again Except at step 3.
Select Application
Rename log file to ApplicationLog.txt
Upload file to next reply


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

the I'm afraid I got no where trying the repair ISO method. The computer seems to be worse now. I'll try the latest suggestion, if the machine stays on long enough without freezing.I have to admit that I was in the 'dark' during the entire procedure.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you install the latest drivers from the manufacture websites and or the device manufacturer such as chipset, gpu, etc? Go to Intel and Nvidia websites and run the automatic driver tool.

http://www.gateway.com/gw/en/CA/content/drivers-downloads


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/JVn1QffJMbeio83a0PXNOTO........sfc found no issues....


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'll check for latest drivers.....sorry, I didn't complete everything...I'll do it later on. Thanks.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I couldn't access images.malwar...'...can't be displayed..' I tried to update drivers, but again, I'm not sure what I'm doing...I didn't update any drivers that required payment. In addition, to make things worse, while I was trying to do all of the suggested operations, Windows was trying to update itself to version 1709...which it has never succeeded in doing!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Never install anymdrivers that require payment or by using driver update software.

Follow these steps if you haven't already performed them:

1. Go to the Gateway link and download and install any updated drivers?

2. Go to this link and download the Auto driver tool. Run and let it update any drivers it may find
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/detect.html

3. Go to this link and download the Auto driver tool. Run and let it update any drivers it may find
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Scan.aspx?lang=en-us

4. Perform all the steps in post #15 again

Here is the correct kink for the event viewer tool
http://images.malwareremoval.com/vino/VEW.exe

5. To disable Windows 10 updates 
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/turn-off-windows-update-in-windows-10

To defer the updates
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...fer-feature-quality-updates-windows-10-a.html


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

In the Intel.com update...'there were no software updates available'
NVidia.com.....all was OK
When trying to run images. mal.... I was able to open it, but after filling in the correct features, I got a run time error 52. and I was not able to find 'run as admin'
Sorry that this seems to be turning into a pain!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, make sure you right click on the Vew.exe program it downloaded and select Run as Administrator from the menu.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I hope these are correct! I await your verdict tomorrow!


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Am I being shunned? I do appreciate everyone's help...maybe it's time for me to tade in my computer.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry, I wasn't feeling well yesterday. I will check out now and let you know.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I apologize!! I didn't mean to be pushy.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Was this computer setup with a cloned version from another hard drive in the beginning or setup clean? Are you able to to perform a clean install of Win 10 and remove everything starting fresh? I think that would be your best bet in getting it working properly.

I would also like you to test the hard drive with the following program. Run the Long test

Seagate Seatools for Windows
https://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

When I got this computer it was running Win 7...I upgraded it to Win 10 when it came out. I
ve never done a clean install..I would imagine that I would have to save all of my 'stuff' before I do it?
I'll do the Seagate test now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay. During the install you can choose to save all your personal files, but it will remove any third party programs that you have installed. Let's see what the disk check shows.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I wasn't able to watch the Seagate HD test all the time. As a result it finished without me knowing and I didn't get any indication how things went. Does that mean all was fine or should I do it over again and keep a closer watch?
OK..... I did find the log....it says that the test was aborted, but that might have been the time when the computer shut down because it was 'inactive' for some time.
I've started another test


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If it went through and did not show any errors then it should be good. Do you want to perform the Clean install or try some other repair options?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I think that a clean install is the only thing left to do. Could we start it tomorrow, just in case in case I might need a lot of time?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sure best for me early afternoon.

How to Clean install Windows 10 from USB

How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

When it asks "enter your Product Key", leave blank and continue
Windows will auto-activate from the key embedded in your system

How to Clean install Windows 10
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us.../aef0ae63-2117-41ee-a8ea-4a3181625b08?auth=1p


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Good afternoon. I made a DVD ISO using the desktop (that needs fixing) but the computer won't boot from it. I also made a USB from my laptop and tried to use it in the desktop and nothing happened then either. Maybe you have to use the same computer to make the USB? It could be me...I'm completely in the dark when it comes to these things.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You probably need to enable legacy mode and disable secure boot in the bios for the USB to boot properly. Also make sure it is only connected to a USB 2.o port. Did you change the boot option so that the CD/DVD or USB drive is the first boot option. What is the make and model of you computer.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I didn't change any boot options. I believe that the USB is 2.0...The computer is made by Gateway, DX4850


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You have to at least either change the boot mode so the USB drive is first or access the boot menu and select it from there. Do you know how to access the Bios and or bring up the boot menu?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

It's been a long time since I think I did this...perhaps you could refresh my memory...Would it be easier to use the USB? How would I find it in the bios?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like you either use F1 or F2. When your computer starts, rapidly start pressing one of those keys to access bios. Once in bios, look for boot menu or similar. If you need more help post a picture.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK will try...but, there was one thing that I noticed when creating the USB or DVD, there was no mention where I could indicate that I wanted to save my old files? Does this come after I when the clean install starts?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes that part is all during the install process. We first need a bootable disk to work with.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...I've reached the part where I'm asked where I want to install Windows? There are 3 partitions in drive 0...none of them will accept the install.....?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you okay with wiping all your data or do you need to keep? Please upload a pic of your screen


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I found that if I delete the partitions I can install Windows, BUT, after about 70% of the files that are needed to be installed, I get an error message that windows can't install the required files...error code: 0x8007025D....I think the cause of my problems is something that is inherent to the computer's system and there is little that can be done...perhaps this should be the time we call it a day!?
Now my next problem is to get the computer up and running as before.
On second thought...I used the USB that I created on a different machine...could that have something to do with the error?
I had better luck running the DVD made on the desktop...all the files seem to be loaded...the computer restarts and the same thing starts all over again!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, that was the correct thing to do. But if you delete the partitions you have lost all your data unless you have a backup. That is why I was asking first. If not, then we need to figure out why the install didn’t go through.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I think it will be difficult because I cannot boot windows


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you need any files. If not, then try booting back up with the Win 10 DVD and at the setup press shift + F10 or select Repair to go to command prompt. Once there let me know.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I don't have a Win 10 DVD....unless you mean the ISO DVD. I got Win 10 when it was offered by M/S
Right now I can't get beyond the Gateway name on the screen and then everything else goes blank. I think that I have had it for tonight...sorry. I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes the Win 10 dvd or usb you created to get to perform th steps below. Touch base tom and will go from there



BIGALX58 said:


> I found that if I delete the partitions I can install Windows, BUT, after about 70% of the files that are needed to be installed, I get an error message that windows can't install the required files...error code: 0x8007025D


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I followed your 'shift f10' suggestion and got a screen that says...."Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We're collecting some error info and then we'll restart for you." The PC has been on at this stage for about an hour now and nothing has happened. Should I keep it on? I'm going to be away from the computer until this afternoon...if there is anything that I can do in the meantime, please let me know.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You can turn off for now. When you pressed shift +f10 it didn’t even take you to the a command prompt before the error?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

No it didn't. I just started the PC and it's doing what it did yesterday ...voila...I just got a command prompt.....X:\Sources> is this what I should have? I'm leaving the screen on.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

ok good. Peform the following

Click on Start menu
Type in cmd
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator
Copy and Paste the commands into the command console
1. sfc /scannow
2. dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth

When these have completed.
Right click on the top bar command window
Left click on Edit then Select All
Right click on the top bar again
Left click on edit then copy
paste into your reply


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I guess you cannot copy and upload. Please take picture and upload.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I can't find Start on the desktop...when I looked for it , the PC reverted back to the same 'loop' of activities as before and I can't do what you suggest. I'm using my laptop to communicate with you, so how can I take a picture to upload to you?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Disregard start menu. Take pic with phone

From command window

Copy and Paste the commands into the command console
1. sfc /scannow - press Enter
2. dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth - press Enter


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi...sorry for taking so long to reply. I was able to do a scannow:..there were no integrity violations. The DISM results were: " DISM does not support servicing Windows PE with the /online option.
Getting to the cmd stage is a hit and miss operation..The PC still tries to install windows but it goes so far and then repeats itself.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Here's a pic of DISM.....for what it's worth..sorry for the poor quality


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay yes it won't run with the USB in that mode. I have experienced and heard of so many issues installing Winsows 10. I would try the following options to see what might work
1. Remove GPU and try installing
2. Leave gpu out, Disconnect all drives other then your main hard drive. Also make sure it is connected to Sata 0.
3. Try installing an older version of Windows such as 1703 or 1607
4. Install An older version of Windows such as 8 or 7 and then upgrade to Win 10.

Windows 10 version 1703
http://windowsiso.net/windows-10-is...0-creators-update-1703-iso-download-standard/


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm afraid things are getting too complicated for me. No fault of yours. Plus, the timing isn't good because I'm going to be away for several weeks and won't be able to do anything anyway. So I think I should suspend/stop this thread at this time. I'll see what the future will bring. I dislike doing this.
Thanks for your time and effort!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No problem. I understand. Good luck and let us know if you need anything more.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi..I'm BAAAAACK!! I tried to boot the pc, but it didn't happen. After pressing f12, I get the message that my device needs to be repaired. I was just thinking, if I buy a copy of Windows 10, would I be able to reinstall it? It sounds simple to me, but it probably isn't.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear. Please let me know the exact error message. Are you able to at least boot to a command prompt like before? Buying a new Windows 10 disk won’t be any different then downloading and creating one with the latest version from Microsoft.

If you can get to the command prompt. Then copy and paste or type the following command:

wmic qfe > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) notepad will open with your updates
Copy and paste the contents to your reply.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I think that my computer is possessed! I tried the ISO Media Creation discs that I made at the beginning of this thread and I was able to boot the pc up ( disc 1). It functions adequately. I got a message that Win 10 was not installed but things were left as before. I tried your latest suggestion and was able to get the command prompt but I couldn't copy the updates, but I copied the numbers...if that's helpful...they are: (all begin with KB) KB 4056887...4058043...4074595...4090914...409013. Also, when I tried to load the second ISO disc, the pc froze and it wouldn't load anything further.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm afraid I spoke too soon. I tried to install the 2nd ISO disc and things got messed up. Now the pc won't boot.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Why do you have two disks, it wouldn't fit on one DVD? I don't think I have heard of that before. Please try downloading the latest Windows 10 version using Windows 10 Media Creator to make sure you have a good disk. Then try to boot again to get to a command prompt or we can try deleting all your partitions and try installing it again.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Please Note: When burning a DVD from an ISO file, if you are told the disc image file is too large you will need to use Dual Layer (DL) DVD Media.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

This pc is driving me crazy!! After many tries with the new ISO, I was able to get Win to open and the machine is partially functioning. I have a lot of things to download, but at least it's working.....I don't know for how long. I'm almost afraid to turn it off. ( I'm using it now.)


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you Reset or reinstall Windows? Did you download the latest Windows updates? What are the issues now?

Lets start by looking at a few things.

Step 1:
Speccy
http://filehippo.com/download_speccy

1. File > Save Snapshot. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to their servers
3 Copy and Paste the link to your next Reply

Step 2:
Click on Start menu
Type in cmd
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator
Copy and Paste the commands into the command console
1. sfc /scannow
2. dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth

When these have completed.
Right click on the top bar command window
Left click on Edit then Select All
Right click on the top bar again
Left click on edit then copy
paste into your reply

Step 3:
Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

1. Save it to your desktop then run it. Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
2. Select View Menu Click Select Columns
3. In the Select Columns Window Check Verified Signer and Click OK
4. Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures
5. Double Click o the CPU Column to sort by highest CPU usage. 
(System Idle Process should be at the top once sorted properly) 
6. Wait approximately a minute
7. Select Save or Save As from the File Menu and save System Idle Process.txt to Desktop
8. Upload the file to your Reply

Step 4:
Please download and Run the Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso
http://images.malwareremoval.com/vino/VEW.exe

1. Right click on Vew.exe program and select Run as Administrator
2.. Under Select log to query
3. select System
4. Under Select type to list
Select:
* Error
* Warning
Choose the Number of events as follows:
Click on umber of events
Type 20 in the box (1 to 20)
Click the Run button (Notepad will open the log)
upload files to next reply
Rename to SystemLog.txt or it will be overwritten

Run these steps again Except at step 3.
Select Application
Rename log file to ApplicationLog.txt
Upload or Paste to next reply


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

When prompted, I clicked 'install'. Didn't download any updates as yet. The pc still 'stalls' and I do have to wait before things happen like opening and installing CCleaner etc. I'll try to do what you suggest, but it might take some time with all of the freezing that goes on.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I would creating a Restore and then performing the updates. Also make sure all your drivers are updated from either the pc or device manufacturers websites.

If that doesn't help perform the following step as well and let me know how it runs.

How to perform Clean Boot

To enter a clean boot state, type msconfig in start search and hit Enter to open the System Configuration Utility. Click the General tab, and then click Selective Startup. Clear the Load Startup Items check box, and ensure that Load System Services and Use Original boot configuration are checked.

Next, click the Services tab. Select the Hide All Microsoft Services check box. Now click Disable all.

Click Apply/OK and restart the computer. This will put Windows into a Clean Boot State.

If the clean boot helped you fix the error, Great! Else in the General tab, also click to clear the Load System Services check box, click Apply/OK and restart.

To configure Windows to use the normal startup state, simply undo the changes.

Best to always create a system restore point first!

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/what-is-clean-boot-state-in-windows


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

scannow produced no integrity violations...dism could not run...couldn't do Step 4... couldn't find Vew.exe and note pad was blank. Sorry.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Will try Clean process tomorrow....Thanks.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you copy and paste the dism command? What was the error?

What do you mean by you couldn't find Vew.exe. Did you download from the link and try to run?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.125]
(c) 2017 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32> dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.16299.15

Image Version: 10.0.16299.125

[==========================100.0%==========================] The restore operation completed successfully.
The operation completed successfully.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Tried again..hope it works....


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hope it works....


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Sorry it took so long...The pc would stop and then I had to restart it and work my way through the whole process over again. Should I proceed to the Clean Boot suggestion now?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I did computer updates, but how do I know if the my drivers have been updated? I 'downloaded' a group of divers from Gateway for my model.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, please perform the step and the clean boot and let me know if it works much better. I will go over your logs and let you know next steps.

Step 1:
Speccy
http://filehippo.com/download_speccy

1. File > Save Snapshot. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to their servers
3 Copy and Paste the link to your next Reply


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

A couple more steps to help troubleshoot.

Step 1.
Click on Start menu
Type in commnad
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator
Copy and Paste the commands into the command console
systeminfo > "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\systeminfo.txt"
Upload the systeminfo.txt file from your desktop

Step 2.
Click on Start menu
Type in commnad
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator
Copy and Paste the commands into the command console
msinfo32 /nfo "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\msinfo32.nfo"
Upload the systeminfo.txt file from your desktop


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/iTuOnoaWNktRdKqM0YaLpLF

I got nowhere with systeminfo...... and msinfo32...did a 'refreshing system info' thing but nothing showed up in desktop.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Hmm, did you copy and paste the commands into the command prompt? Did they just not run or give you an error message? I will check your speccy report to start and we can try other options if you cannot get the commands to work.

If you still cannot get them to work then perform these steps:

*Step 3:*
Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

1. Save it to your desktop then run it. Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
2. Select View Menu Click Select Columns
3. In the Select Columns Window Check Verified Signer and Click OK
4. Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures
5. Double Click o the CPU Column to sort by highest CPU usage.
(System Idle Process should be at the top once sorted properly)
6. Wait approximately a minute
7. Select Save or Save As from the File Menu and save System Idle Process.txt to Desktop
8. Upload the file to your Reply

*Step 4:*
Please download and Run the Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso
http://images.malwareremoval.com/vino/VEW.exe

1. Right click on Vew.exe program and select Run as Administrator
2.. Under Select log to query
3. select System
4. Under Select type to list
Select:
* Error
* Warning
Choose the Number of events as follows:
Click on umber of events
Type 20 in the box (1 to 20)
Click the Run button (Notepad will open the log)
upload files to next reply
Rename to SystemLog.txt or it will be overwritten

Run these steps again Except at step 3.
Select Application
Rename log file to ApplicationLog.txt
Upload or Paste to next reply


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I can't enter reply with the sick pc...there's no place below Step 4.....I'm going to try again tomorrow


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

_I ran all of the above, but I can't upload the files using the 'problem' computer. All of the files located on the desktop. Can I transfer over to the laptop and send them from there?_


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I think I got it.....I wonder if these minor glitches are happening because this computer isn't working properly???


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I hope it's posted.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay I will check them out.



BIGALX58 said:


> I ran all of the above, but I can't upload the files using the 'problem' computer. All of the files located on the desktop. Can I transfer over to the laptop and send them from there?


It would be best to compress them all into a .zip file and upload from any computer.


----------



## SOSINC (Mar 13, 2018)

BIGALX58 said:


> My desktop PC freezes, then reboots itself a few minutes later while I'm running IE 11 with Windows 10
> The computer is about 5 years old and has been freezing a lot lately. If this will be a major fix, I'm going to consider buying a new machine. I don't want to take up too much of your time. Please advise. Thanks.
> 
> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
> ...


After 35 years in this business, the very first thing I check is the temperature of the CPU. Most computers with any age on them have fan issues or NO GREASE UNDER THE FAN!
Take the thing apart and lift the fan or heatsink. If the grease looks like it was burnt or discolored anywhere, that might be the problem. Get on Amazon and by a moderate ly priced thermal grease. put a dime sized smear on the chip and reassemble. This usually solves the problem. All CPU chips monitor temp and will reset if too hot!


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I didn't even know that this grease existed! Any particular brand? Is there any site that will give me some idea how to do this, just in case? I'll get on it ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It’s always good to replace the thermal paste but your temps seeem to be fine so I doubt that is going to fix your issue. If you are going to do this though then give it a good cleaning. Search for thermal paste or grease. Lots of YouTube videos to show you how to perform or at least disassemble your laptop. 

Have you performed the clean boot procedure and tested? Are you still not able to upload the files I requested?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I think that I have sent all of the files that you requested. Should I do a clean boot...never done it before...because right now the computer seems to be working OK...it doesn't seem to retain some info in the tabs etc and the shutdown button doesn't work. ( %windir%\system32\shutdown.exe/s/t)...All I get is flash of a small screen and nothing else. I can try the 'thermal paste' cleaning later on. After having the computer on almost all day today, it hasn't froze ...yet.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay that is good to hear. If it starts freezing again then perform the following steps and also the clean boot and test.

System Info file and Msinfo32 and Event.log Files
1. Click on Start menu
2. Type in command to start searching the menu
3. Right click on Command Prompt in list and select Run as Administrator
4. Copy and Paste the command into the command console

systeminfo > "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\systeminfo.txt"&msinfo32 /nfo "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\msinfo32.nfo"&wevtutil qe System /f:text > "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\eventlog.txt"

5. Compress files into a .zip file such as Systemdiag.zip
6. Upload the Systemdiag.zip file from your desktop to your reply


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm confused what the commands are to be....are there 3 separate command? I tried to enter the commands and all I got was messages like..."parameter incorrect" and not " recognized ad a command"...there were no files created. When I entered what I think is the first command, I got a brief message saying that processor was being loaded. I could be messing up...again....


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It is all one command. You should be able to copy and paste it into command prompt window


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK I entered the command and got a System Information box and inside various functions were performed under the heading Refreshing System Information. After it stopped, things returned to the original command prompt and there were no files to be found.
I did a clean boot. Should I leave things alone for the time being? Do I have to change any of the settings back to the original state?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If sounds like the command worked. You should have the following 3 files on your desktop systeminfo.txt, msinfo32.nfo, eventlog.txt



BIGALX58 said:


> I did a clean boot. Should I leave things alone for the time being? Do I have to change any of the settings back to the original state?


You can test it in both modes and see how each performs. If you notice it does not crash in clean boot then we can start narrowing the issue down.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Sorry, but there are no files on my desktop as named above. Where else might they be?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay please copy and paste each of the following commands into command window.

1. systeminfo > 0 & notepad 0 (After pressing enter it should open the file in notepad. Either save the file and upload or copy and paste the contents into your reply)

2. Type msinfo32 /nfo 
This will open system information utility 
Select File > Export
Save as msinfo32.nfo
Upload the file


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

t Name: DESKTOP-OIS6HAP
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 10 Home
OS Version: 10.0.16299 N/A Build 16299
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: Windows User
Registered Organization: 
Product ID:  00326-10000-00000-AA415
Original Install Date: 3/10/2018, 10:17:01 AM
System Boot Time: 3/13/2018, 5:43:20 PM
System Manufacturer: Gateway
System Model: DX4850
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~2801 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. P01-A3, 2/18/2011
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 6,126 MB
Available Physical Memory: 3,737 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 7,790 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 5,187 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 2,603 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\DESKTOP-OIS6HAP
Hotfix(s): 6 Hotfix(s) Installed.
[01]: KB4053577
[02]: KB4074595
[03]: KB4087256
[04]: KB4088785
[05]: KB4090914
[06]: KB4088776
Network Card(s): 2 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
Connection Name: Ethernet
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.1
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.1.100
[02]: fe80::1027:b456:7412:acc2
[02]: 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Connection Name: Wi-Fi
Status: Media disconnected
Hyper-V Requirements: VM Monitor Mode Extensions: Yes
Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: Yes
Second Level Address Translation: Yes
Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Great. I will go over this tom and see if I see anything of importance. Are you still experiencing freezing and if so please test with clean boot and let me know how it performs.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I also re-applied the thermal paste. The condition of the original paste was greyish in color...didn't appear to have been exposed to a lot of heat.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Is it still freezing? Please redo the following steps

Please download and Run the Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso
http://images.malwareremoval.com/vino/VEW.exe

1. Right click on Vew.exe program and select Run as Administrator
2.. Under Select log to query
3. select System
4. Under Select type to list
Select:
* Error
* Warning
Choose the Number of events as follows:
Click on umber of events
Type 20 in the box (1 to 20)
Click the Run button (Notepad will open the log)
upload files to next reply
Rename to SystemLog.txt or it will be overwritten

Run these steps again Except at step 3.
Select Application
Rename log file to ApplicationLog.txt
Upload or Paste to next reply


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for coming back!...I'm afraid to say it, but the computer has not frozen during the last couple of days. i'm uploading the files you requested.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Well that is good news and hope it continues. Have you made any other changes? I don;t see anything significant in your logs. Please continue to test and if additional problems then report back.

Did you ever disable hibernate, It looks like it is maybe causing a minor error that is probably insignificant. It is useless feature anyway and I always turn off.

To Disable from command prompt.
type powercfg -h off


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Do you see anything happen after you enter the command or does it disable hibernate unseen? I there a space before -h and before off?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Nothing is displayed it will just show the c:\windows\system32 prompt again if successful. Yes there is a space before -h. Can also be entered as follows.

*powercfg.exe /hibernate off*


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...thanks. But, the computer did freeze yesterday  not today, so far.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you still running with a clean boot? What were you doing when it froze this time?

Lets take a better look at all your drivers as follows:

Step 1.

List all Drivers
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/driverview.html

1. Download the correct version for your computer (32 or 64 bit)
2. Extract and Run the file
3. Select View Menu and Check
a. Mark Non-Microsoft Drivers
b. Hide Microsoft Drivers
c. Add Header Line To CVS/Tab-Delimited File
4. Select Edit menu and choose Select All or use (Ctrl + A)
5. Select File menu and choose Save Selected Items
6. Save as Drivers or other known name
7. Save As Type Comma-delimited text file (.csv)
8. Compress the Drivers.csv file to a compressed Zip file
9. Upload the file to your next reply

Step 2.

Driver Verifier
Please follow the tutorial below to run driver verifier.
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...behaving/f5cb4faf-556b-4b6d-95b3-c48669e4c983

Always create a Restore Point prior to enabling Driver Verifier.

Driver verifier stresses your drivers and will crash your pc if any driver fails due to a violation.
Driver verifier should be performed for a max of 48 hours, or when you have a bluescreen, whatever comes first.
If Driver Verifier has found a violation and you can't get back into windows normally, try to boot into safe mode and reset or open command prompt and type verifier /reset.

Driver Verifier's verification process involves putting heavy stress on drivers with the intention of making bad, outdated, incompatible or misbehaving drivers fail. The required result is a BSOD (Blue Screen of Death) which will generate a crash dump for debugging purposes. Machines exposed to Driver Verifier will run very sluggishly due to the stress being applied to the drivers.

The procedure for finding and uploading the Minidump files: Windows 10 its best use the new Active memory dump 
Navigate to C:\Windows\Minidump and drag the contents to your desktop. If the minidump folder is not there or empty there may be a larger DMP file located at C:\WINDOWS called MEMORY.DMP which we can also use. If you have minidumps use them FIRST, and only upload the full dump file (MEMORY.DMP) if there are no minidumps. The full memory.dmp is quite large so it is best to use file sharing such as dropbox, Google drive, etc and post the link.

What we're looking for is a verifier generated BSOD with a mini dump that will tell us what driver caused it. If you get a BSOD, rerun dm_log_collector and upload the resulting zip file.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Still running a clean boot...I didn't change anything. I was simply surfing and the pc froze when moving the mouse.....it seems to happen when I move the mouse to another site or go back.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hope this works....


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Do I keep unchecked the second 'DDI compliance checking' on the list as well?
I'm a little hesitant in running the Driver Verifier...it's using a lot of things that don't know much about.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Driver verifier is completely safe and will help us determine if a driver is the cause of your issues. It will slow your system down some, but maybe it won't take long to crash.

dont check _DDI compliance checking and randomized low resource simulation_


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...I'm running the Driver Verifier...when I entered the command prompt, I got a list of drivers as it suggested. I'm assuming that the Verifier is running and all I have to do is wait for the computer to crash.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, that is correct. Once it crashes, follow the steps above for the minidump file.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

No crash as yet, but the computer is running slowly and erratically, with a few more freezes.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, that will happen. Hang with it and hopefully it will crash soon


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Good Morning...no crashes as yet. The computer was left running all night. I don't know if that's a good sign or not....probably not. What should I do next?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Give it one more day and if it doesn’t crash then we can probably rule out the drivers.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...The computer did freeze and I left it alone for about an hour, then I restarted it. I only checked the non-Microsoft drivers as was suggested.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No minidump file though? Did you stop driver verifier, if not please do. I think maybe the best thing to do is to get a trace with process monitor and see if it shows anything. Is it only freezing while using the the internot or ?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

No minidump file....folder empty. Will stop the verifier. The freezing occurs when I'm using the internet and moving the mouse from on site to another.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay and what browser are you using. Also have you trie others with the same issue? When it freezes are you able to use any keys or Ctrl Alt Del etc?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Didn’t you also determine it only freezes when using wifi and Not when connected via wired?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm using IE 11 mainly. Ctrl+Alt+Del doesn't work. The odd time , the computer starts up on its own after freezing for a short time. This computer is wired into the internet all the time. I can't say for sure if it freezes when I use Win 10 Edge...but I have a feeling that it does. The reason I don't use Win 10 Edge is that it's not compatible with some of the programs I use.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, how about trying Chrome or Firefox to rule that out then? I am surprised that Edge is not compatible with some of your programs though.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK I'll try Edge and Chrome... I use LastPass and Edge doesn't work with it... Haven't tried Firefox. I guess I don't like change.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay let me know I think you will like chrome and it works with last pass and most other programs


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

The computer froze in both Chrome and Edge. In Edge, the computer started itself after a few minutes. I was able to find the dump files...I don't know if they are useful? The files were made when I was using Edge.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay I will check your dumps then.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Another strange thing happened....The computer froze for about 10 min. then it was about to restart when the computer fan (CPU?) kicked into high gear. I've never heard such a noise. I turned it off after a few minutes just in case it overheated.
I opened the dumps to see what they looked like and all I saw was a bunch of jibberish. I hope you can make it out.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

All the dumps point to the nvlddmkm.sys which is your Nvidia graphics driver. We need to find a driver that works best. Create a restore point and update to the latest version below using the DDU steps.

Version: 391.24 *WHQL*
Release Date: 2018.3.20

I suggest completely uninstalling the Nvidia display drivers using Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) from WagnardMobile (near bottom of page) then get the latest driver for you Nvidia card here: NVIDIA Driver Downloads

Be sure the "clean install" box is checked and only install the graphics driver and the physx driver.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

BIGALX58 said:


> The computer froze for about 10 min. then it was about to restart when the computer fan (CPU?) kicked into high gear.


This is very strange. Can you tell if any certain programs or virus scans etc might be running.

If it continues, then do the following steps again

Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

Save it to your desktop then run it.
Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
In the View Menu click on Select Columns
Check Verified Signer, Virus Total and Click OK
Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures, VirusTotal.com > Check Virustotal.com
Double Click on the CPU Column to sort by highest CPU usage.
(Highest CPU Processes should be at the top once sorted properly)

Wait approximately a minute
Select Save or Save As from the File menu and save SystemIdleProcess.txt to Desktop
Upload the file to your Reply


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I hope all ws done correctly.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I must say that the computer screen froze twice while I was trying to send this post.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you update the driver?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

As far as I know I did. I wasn't able to find the 'Clean install box', but the driver installed is v 391.24
I'm not too sure if only the graphics driver that was installed.
On a positive note, my Pogo games site that I use, responds faster.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like Windows Defender was using quite a bit of resources on your last process explorer log. Were you running any scans or notice any activity it was performing?

Go into device manager and disable your your nvidia graphics card and enable your Intel internal graphics card and test.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Windows defender runs all the time. It was not scanning at that time as far I as I know. It usually gives me a message when it's done. I can find Nvidia G force but not the Intel internal graphics card.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, then you internal GPU may need to be enabled in the bios first. Go into the bios and see if you see anything under Video about enabling/disabling your video card.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Can't open BIOS. I do settings>update & sec'ty>recovery>restart>troubleshoot>adv>NO UEFI to click on.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Press the *F1* or *F2* key repeatedly after restarting the Gateway computer to access the BIOS Setup utility. You might have to press and hold the key in order to reach BIOS.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Sorry, I've tried both F1 and F2 and even 'shutdown + shift and Start + F2'...no Bios.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

When you computer starts, on the screen it should show the correct key on the screen for just a few seconds. However, my research shows it is the F1 or F2 key. Would you be comfortable opening the computer and removing the external video card?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

There are 2 keys mentioned on the screen...one is for 'setup > del' and the other for 'boot menu>F12.' Should I press the 'setup'>del key, if that's the case?
I would be nervous opening the computer and removing parts...it would be guess work for me.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay Delete key is what you need to hit then to access Bios or Setup


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK..got into Bios, but where do I look for the NVidia and Intel graphics...I didn't want to hit too many headings blind.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you see any menus with video? Can you take a picture and upload


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Can't take a bios picture...can't access snipping tool etc. How can I do it?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you have a phone or camera that you can use?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I was sure that I uploaded this photo earlier...I didn't realize it wasn't here. I thought that you had quit. If you have, I certainly don't blame you because it must have been very frustrating for you ....and me! I appreciate your time and effort


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Check under the Advanced menu and see if it shows any items related to Video or take another picture.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Here's what I see after clicking on Advanced....I also took a pic of is seen after clicking on each heading.

I'm going to be away tomorrow...catch you later.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Check or Show me the integrated peripherals options


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

This is what I see in integrated peripherals...(1515 jpg)


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I don’t see anything there either. You can go through each of the menus to make sure but I have a feeling that the only way to change to the internal gpu is to remove your external gpu. Is that something you are comfortable with doing?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I have no idea what to do...


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You are not comfortable opening your computer and removing the external video card or you need more direction on how to do this?It sounds like you opened it up and cleaned it so it is the same process other then you remove the video card.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

It would be nice if I had more instructions about removing video card. Thanks.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

First shutdown and remove power cable, monitor cables and any other cables needed for access. You will need to figure it out how to remove the case if you don’t already know how. Then you should have access to the video card. Remove and power connections to it if needed. Unscrew the card from the case and remove from motherboard. 

You can search for computer disassembly or similar on YouTube and you find a lot of videos. Let us know if any questions.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Here is one for your model


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for the video....I'll give it a try later. I have another thing to add to the mix.....now the computer will not shut down in the normal way...it stops and I have to manually turn the machine off by pressing the power switch.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I think I found the video card, but I can't remove from the computer..The grey cable/plug on the leftside of the card can't be seprated. The card card comes out partially on the right side only...the left side doesn't move. The monitor is connected to this plug.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Look for a screw, as in the picture, that's holding the video card in place and remove it, then the card should come out. You may also have to loosen 2 screws on the monitor cable connector to unplug it from the card.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Ok...got the card out....what's next?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

BIGALX58 said:


> I have another thing to add to the mix.....now the computer will not shut down in the normal way...it stops and I have to manually turn the machine off by pressing the power switch.


We will work on this after we determine the video card issue.



BIGALX58 said:


> Ok...got the card out....what's next?


good work. Start your computer and go into device manager and see if it shows your intel video card enabled now. If so, then we want to check for any updated drivers from the link below and install. Make sure to create a Restore point before installing. Then test your computer for freezing etc and let me know.

Intel Driver Update link


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

But my monitor isn't connected to the computer...?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You don’t have a connection your motherboard to connect it now?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

The monitor was connected to the video card. I don't see any other place.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It must be an older motherboard then and will only work with the video card installed so that isn’t going to help. Go ahead and reinstall the video card. Clean it really well while it is open and let me know when it is back up,and running. Then we will go from there.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I put the video card back and the pc is running...too soon to tell if anything strange is happening.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay let me know. Sometimes resetting the card can help.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Will do...


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

The computer was running without a freeze up since Monday!! But....today it did freeze up!  I can live with it freezing up once in a while.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please upload any dump files that it may have created. I am assuming it is still an issue with your nvidia driver and you are going to have to find the best one that is compatible with your system through trial and error.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Mini dump file is empty...


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay. Please provide your serial #.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

System Serial No. PTGBL02019114017FE0100


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Something is wrong the serial # didn't work

https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/identify/noresults?q=PTGBL02019114017FE0100


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Sorry..it's a Gateway pc....Model... DX4850 
SNID 11400614201


----------

